# K&N Air Charger Install.



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Had a good friend come over to help me with my K&N Air Charger installation.

Here's a few pics. Hope you enjoy them as much as we enjoyed putting it in the GTO. 























































Took him all of 1 hour & 10 mins. of that was looking for a dropped screw. :willy: 

Really very happy with the whole thing. From the make/materials of the K&N to the ease of install (well for my friend anyways :lol: ) & the added performance.

I'd say a must do mod for anyone looking for some more HP out of the LS1. 
Last :seeya:


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice! :cheers Hows the sound?


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

There is a definititive growl coming from under my hood now.

They did a great job on tuning the GTO's exhaust sound but this puts the whole car in stereo now! :cool 

Amazing how the sound of a car can make it that much better. Everything seems to come to life especially when you mash that pedal.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Thats good to know. When I get my 05 Ill probably be getting a air intake first thing! Seeya


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

*will this void the warranty?*

any ideas?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't believe it voids the warrantee. 

Where did you purchase it and for how much?


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

I bought it from Cardomain.com. It was $255 shipped.

Here's the link.

http://www.cardomain.com/item/KNN631099

I've heard varying stories about the warranty. Some say yes some say no. I think that if they can prove any part failed becuase of the K&N Filter then you could be SOL.


----------



## Pittsteeler (Jan 30, 2005)

*Emissions?*

I was interested in getting one of these also, but, after reading KN's website, I am not so sure. If you are unsure, I would go to their website and read the product info and FAQs.


----------



## gtoavette (Dec 31, 2004)

Any problems with any sensors showing a "check engine"?? Did the same thing to my Av and caused the "check engine" light to come on, the Diablo Preditor programmer took care of it.

Mike


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

haven't gotten a light on this GTO. Didn't get lights from K&N CAI on my '94Z28, or 02SS with K&N Filter, MTI lid, and FRAM - free ram air mod, as it's called. Fbodys can dremel out most of the bottom of air box and see a gain.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

gtoavette said:


> Any problems with any sensors showing a "check engine"?? Did the same thing to my Av and caused the "check engine" light to come on, the Diablo Preditor programmer took care of it.
> 
> Mike


No SES but the guide said to disconnect the battery for @ least 15 mins. before starting the engine with the new air charger installed. This is supposed to reset the computer on start~up it will establish new readings.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I believe there is a thread about the warranty question related to CAI's posted somewhere. I think the problem is coming from people over oiling their filters, which is gunking up the MAF. As long as you don't over oil you shouldn't void your warranty. I had a K&N on a Dodge Ram and a Mustang and the dealers didn't give me any slack about it. I just ordered a CAI from New Era Performance so 1 will also be going on my GTO.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a K & N cold air kit and I think it is an excellent mod. SOP you can feel a difference and it sounds great!


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

24 hour update 

Absolutely a very worthwhile mod. Aside from all the other reasons I've posted my MPG has shot up by 5 more miles to the gallon.

This thing should pay for itself in no time just on gas alone!

VERY HAPPY I highly recommend this MOD to anyone.

Last :seeya


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Pittsteeler said:


> I was interested in getting one of these also, but, after reading KN's website, I am not so sure. If you are unsure, I would go to their website and read the product info and FAQs.


There's a 3 page thread over on the Corvetteforum where someone had a friend who's truck caught on fire while they were trying to start it.

The dealer tried to blame the K&N Filter.

Here's the thread..

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/showthread.php?t=1021478&page=1&pp=20

Look towards the end of page two & you'll see that K&N stepped up to the plate for this guy. They even offered to fly down to the dealership to prove that their filters do not catch fire & threatened legal action if the dealer would not take responsibility for trashing this guys truck.

The dealer is eating crow now! Great to see K&N standing behind their products.

Last :seeya:


----------

